# DIV Content nachladen



## delphiking1980 (21. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

da ich mich mit dem Struts2 Framework beschäftige wollte ich jetzt gern folgendes lösen:

Ich habe eine Action und wenn ich die Aufrufe soll die JSP Seite in ein DIV auf der bestehenden Seite geladen werden.

Weiß jemand wie das geht ?

Mfg

S.D.


----------



## gman (21. Okt 2010)

Hi,

guck hier mal rein.


----------



## delphiking1980 (22. Okt 2010)

Danke,

aber ja das Funktioniert auch nur leider zerreißt mit das ganze die Seite, da ich Jquery schon benutze (als JS Datei).


```
<div class="btnDiv">
			<s:url id="news_url" action="news"/>
			<s:div cssClass="btn">
					<s:a id="ajaxlink"	href="%{news_url}">
	  					<s:text name="news.link" />
						</s:a>
				</s:div>
			</div>
```


----------

